# Humble Bundle: Grid 2 für Lau - Eile geboten: Gilt nur noch 2 Tage - Aktion abgelaufen



## Maverick3k (14. März 2019)

*Humble Bundle: Grid 2 für Lau - Eile geboten: Gilt nur noch 2 Tage - Aktion abgelaufen*

Hi,

wer mal wieder unbescholten rumrasen will, hat jetzt mit Grid 2 (inkl. DLCs) die Möglichkeit das zu tun. Wie üblich muss man sich für den Newsletter eintragen und einen Humble Account haben.

Allerdings musst du schnell sein, weil das Angebot nur 2 Tage gilt - Keys auch nur solange der Vorrat reicht.

Grid 2 zählt zu den älteren Titeln und wurde 2013 released.

Viel Spaß...

... anschnallen nicht vergessen!



PS: deren Server sind recht überlastet!


----------



## Ion (14. März 2019)

*AW: Humble Bundle: Grid 2 für Lau - Eile geboten: Gilt nur noch 2 Tage*

Haha, der Server ist überlastet


----------



## Maverick3k (15. März 2019)

*AW: Humble Bundle: Grid 2 für Lau - Eile geboten: Gilt nur noch 2 Tage*

Die Server sind wohl langsam wieder besser zu erreichen.

Angebot gilt noch:

   02 days 
03 hours 
07 min


----------



## Maverick3k (17. März 2019)

*AW: Humble Bundle: Grid 2 für Lau - Eile geboten: Gilt nur noch 2 Tage*

Kleine Erinnerung:

Das o. g. Angebot gilt noch bis 18 Uhr.

Deren Server scheinen wohl seit gestern wieder "normal" zu funktionieren.


----------

